
Ask HN: Resources to cover an Electrical Engineering degree curriculum? - meridion
I recently developed interest in Electrical&#x2F;Computer Engineering, but since I have a full-time job now, I can&#x27;t sacrifice the time to pursue a full-time bachelor&#x27;s degree. I have a background in mathematics and Software Engineering. What online courses&#x2F;books&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;kits would you recommend to match an Engineering bachelor&#x27;s degree curriculum?
======
barry-cotter
EdX are going to launch a Master’s degree in EE sometime in the next few
months.

[https://www.edx.org/masters/electrical-
engineering](https://www.edx.org/masters/electrical-engineering)

MIT’s OCW courses from CS&EE [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-
engineering-and-compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-
and-computer-science/)

Circuits and Electronics 1 (there are three)

[https://www.edx.org/course/circuits-electronics-1-basic-
circ...](https://www.edx.org/course/circuits-electronics-1-basic-circuit-
mitx-6-002-1x-0)

